# Interior finish of detached garage - plywood?



## Buelligan (Oct 15, 2010)

Section 302.9 in the IRC does not specify that it only applies to *HABITABLE* areas. Would it apply to a finished detached garage? I am not sure of the flame spread or smoke development of exposure 1 plywood yet  but will research it now. Any thoughts would be helpful so I can sign off on this final. Thanks


----------



## Buelligan (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess I should have researched first! So far all the plywood i have seen is less than 200 FS and 0-450 smoke development so I guess I answered my own question thanks! Plywood is ok for interior finish anywhere I guess. Thanks.

 I guess I would still like to know if that section applies to the garage even if the plywood is ok! Thanks


----------



## mjesse (Oct 15, 2010)

At least you've got two posts already!

Welcome to the forum

mj


----------



## Buelligan (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah I used to be on the OLD ICC forum a little bit but it is DEAD! I guess I would still like to know if that section applies to the garage even if the plywood is ok! Thanks


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, now I'm worried! I have pegboard covering most of one side of my unfinished garage. Am I in violation of the code? I don't know, its a good question, though. If I can leave it unfinished, is what I put on it regulated? Can I cover it with 1/4" paneling, paper?.....

Welcome to the forum, Buelligan.

GPE


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 15, 2010)

GP,

I'd make you fire tape all the holes! lol

pc1


----------



## peach (Oct 16, 2010)

detached garage doesn't require any finish.. exposed studs are ok.. so is pegboard or plywood, unless you have a wall within 3' of the house.


----------



## JBI (Oct 16, 2010)

_R302.9.1 Flame spread index. Wall and ceiling finishes shall have a flame spread index of not greater than 200. _

_*Exception:*__ Flame spread index requirements for finishes shall not apply to trim defined as picture molds, chair rails, baseboards and handrails; to doors and windows or their frames; or to materials that are less than 1/28 inch (0.91 mm) in thickness cemented to the surface of walls or ceilings if these materials exhibit flame spread index values no greater than those of paper of this thickness cemented to a noncombustible backing._

I don't see 'garages' in the exception. The Res Code applies to SFDs AND their accessory buildings... some breaks for small sheds, etc, but garages (generally) will need to comply.


----------

